# Nightmares about my hedgehog



## Dgameman1 (Oct 18, 2014)

I've officially had a few nightmares about my hedgehog, Paul. 
I've officially realized that I need to stop having such anxiety about him. 

1. In my dreams, he bites me all the time and I'm super scared of him biting me.
2. His poo is super thin and cartoonishly long. 
3. He keeps sneezing. 

Any tips for reducing the worry I have about my hedgehog ;(?


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Time. I'm still a nervous wreck and if I hear something unusual I am up with a flashlight checking on everyone. But you get used to it over time. In the same way that parents with children have nightmares, I feel the same way about all my animals.

Also - I had a dream that someone developed plastidip safe for hedgehogs and breeders started diping hedgehog quills in the plastidip and on the points they would form balls like on hair brushes so hedgehogs looked like hairbrushes when all quilled up. It was weird. :???:


----------



## ashleyyy (Sep 22, 2014)

I used to always have nightmares of Ellie attempting to hibernate. I can totally relate. Hopefully it will just get better in time! Anything you can do to fix whatever it is you are so afraid of? Once Ellie got her CHE, my nightmares stopped.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Haha! I used to have hedgie dreams too.. I'm over it now


----------

